# Community Question: Mother’s Day Gift Ideas



## Admin VS (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Mother’s Day is right around the corner and we’re guessing if there’s one person you go all out for, it’s Mom.

Of course, no two moms are the same and deciding on the perfect Mother’s day gift for your mom, wife, or grandma can sometimes be … difficult, to say the least. Don’t stress though!










For those of you that have epic Mother’s day gift ideas to share with your community, please do. Maybe even help another community member make their mom’s day that much more special. Let us know how much your mother loved her gift! Oh, and feel free to share photos!

Thank you for being part of this community, for being kind, and for sharing.

~VS Community Management Team


----------



## gussagaian (Nov 6, 2021)

Admin VS said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Mother’s Day is right around the corner and we’re guessing if there’s one person you go all out for, it’s Mom.
> 
> ...


I am coming from abroad so which gift would you like to recommend me to give it to my mom?


----------

